# Hanger Makeover



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Over the last couple of month I've done a bit of shuffling about in the hanger. I decided that my completed models on the shelves were looking somewhat tatty, needing a cleanup, some minor repairs and better protection. 

The upshot is that I now have glass display cabinets a new storage bench and as some of you will comment, a very tidy hobby room. All I've got to do now is get back in there and start building.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2014)

Too tidy!  















(Looking good though)


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 9, 2014)

Very nice!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 9, 2014)

Very VERY nice Vic! Congrats!


----------



## rochie (Jun 9, 2014)

Well done Vic, time to start building again ?


----------



## N4521U (Jun 9, 2014)

Your hangAr is shaping up real nice Vic.
But do you have as much shelf space as before??????


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 9, 2014)

Very cool Vic, and nice collection too!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2014)

I echo the post above.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2014)

Top stuff Vic!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 12, 2014)

Very nice Vic. I love my cabinet with glass doors. Had it a year and the models in it are still dust free.


----------



## YakFlyer (Jul 8, 2014)

Very impressive stuff there mate. Liking the variety too. Those glass shelves are great, you can see all the detail. Tell me that stack of kits are not unmade...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2014)

Good work Vic, looks great but far too tidy!


----------



## Maglar (Jul 8, 2014)

I saw a tank kit at the bottom of that stash.. A perfect candidate for a sacrifice to the model gods if you ask me. 

I like the glass display and name tags, nice collection!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2014)

Where did you get those cases?? Mine has glass doors but is wood framed. Yours look beautiful and allows the gazer to see the models. awesome!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 8, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Good work Vic, looks great but far too tidy!



I give it 3 days.....

I do like those cabinets Vic and, like Chris. am curious where you got them.


----------



## Rogi (Jul 9, 2014)

+1 would love to buy those cabinets too 

If they are your custom work, put me down for an order  with this order you may start a highly successful company, Vikea (heheh see what I did here )  specializing in excellent cabinetry and easy to understand instructions vs what we have now, the complete opposite of these other companies !  !


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 9, 2014)

Damn me guys, I've been so tied up with getting back into modelling that I have completely ignored this thread. I do apologise and many, many thanks for all you're kind words



N4521U said:


> Your hangAr is shaping up real nice Vic.
> But do you have as much shelf space as before??????



Bill, by my reckoning and some very strategic placing I should be able to get all the completed kits into these cabinets with the big boys on top. That assuming the stash remains static, but I confess to having added a 1/350 USS Indianapolis and a 1/32 A-7E Corsair II to the since then.



YakFlyer said:


> Very impressive stuff there mate. Liking the variety too. Those glass shelves are great, you can see all the detail. Tell me that stack of kits are not unmade...



That’s just about half the stack, the real big boys are stuck in the wardrobe or under furniture.



Maglar said:


> I saw a tank kit at the bottom of that stash.. A perfect candidate for a sacrifice to the model gods if you ask me.
> I like the glass display and name tags, nice collection!



You caught me out Cory………But then again, one doesn’t want to become totally typecast………………….



Njaco said:


> Where did you get those cases?? Mine has glass doors but is wood framed. Yours look beautiful and allows the gazer to see the models. awesome!





Crimea_River said:


> I give it 3 days.....
> 
> I do like those cabinets Vic and, like Chris. am curious where you got them.





Rogi said:


> +1 would love to buy those cabinets too
> 
> If they are your custom work, put me down for an order  with this order you may start a highly successful company, Vikea (heheh see what I did here )  specializing in excellent cabinetry and easy to understand instructions vs what we have now, the complete opposite of these other companies !  !



Chris, Andy, Igor.
There not cheap boys but I picked them up through a shop supply outlet and got them to chuck in (at a cost of course) a couple of extra shelves for each cabinet. Anyway, to give you an idea, here is the link:

http://www.shopbasics.com.au/shop1226lprodbyname.html#top
http://www.shopbasics.com.au/shop640lprodbyname.html#top


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 9, 2014)

I was just thinking Vic, that those glass cabinets probably cost you a pretty penny! They look fantastic!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 9, 2014)

Very nice! It looks like your own personal aviation museum! 8)


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2014)

Great stuff Vic.
I've finally got the cabinets I needed too. A couple of large, light oak, glass door bookcases, with deep shelves and internal lighting, and some all-glass, tall narrow cabinets, all picked up cheap - very cheap - from a disposal company and ex-store display. So I now have plenty of display space, but no room in the house for anything else!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2014)

I have known you came from Vulcan, Vic.  Fantastic view.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow, talk about a dyslexic moment, when I'd first seen the thread title, I read "Hangover Maker" and was looking for a great drink recipe. Anyhoo...very nice set-up you have Vic.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm not gonna say a single word, because if I do, you'll all sing in unison _you've got to build and finish something, to need these things_, so I'll be just sitting here and be quiet, very quiet, with my friends Morgan and Jerry, who sympathise with and understand me, like _real_ friends do....


----------

